# Water in Ears???? Shaking head....



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would guess an ear infection or debris rather then trapped water...
Any visible brown goo ...or smell?


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Could be bacteria or Yeast infection. I'd take him to the vet. Mine was doing the same thing, she has her second ear infection.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Time for a vet visit.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I was told by my vet some time ago that if my dogs frequently go into water, to use an ear cleaner at least once a week to lessen the risk of infection. It seems to be good advice, because when they start to shake their heads as you're describing, it normally means there's also infection there, or ear mites of course...

Best to get the vet to check it out..


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> I would guess an ear infection or debris rather then trapped water...
> Any visible brown goo ...or smell?


 
No visible brown goo or smell. I have noticed on the underside of the ear flap a few little red spots....maybe a bite of some kind. No fleas!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

That's the same thing Gus had been doing after we got back from our trip to the beach. He just kept shaking his head. He had some red spots, not bumps, on the inside of his ear. He scratched that one up quite a bit--I thought it was a hot spot, but he left it alone after he scabbed up. Then his other ear got infected (but there was brown gunk and it stunk, so you'd know if that was happening). We have ear drops--animax--that we use for him. The vet also said we could put a couple of drops of rubbing alcohol in his ears after swimming to dry up the water.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

*Do you routinely clean ears?*

My vet recommended that we get an ear cleaner and regularly clean out our puppy's ears (about once a week). She's 11 weeks old. I didn't do this with my last dog (a lab) and I'm wondering if it is really necessary. Do you do it?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would recommend a vet visit. It is likely to be an ear infection if you have recently been in the water. But there can also be something in his ear. My Golden Barley just had a foxtail removed out of his ear last week...

Also it is a good idea to always clean the ears after they go swimming!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Maya's Mom said:


> My vet recommended that we get an ear cleaner and regularly clean out our puppy's ears (about once a week). She's 11 weeks old. I didn't do this with my last dog (a lab) and I'm wondering if it is really necessary. Do you do it?


It is a good idea to clean their ears regularly. I clean the ears of my three at least once a month. But usually more, because they get cleaned anytime they get wet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Maya's Mom said:


> My vet recommended that we get an ear cleaner and regularly clean out our puppy's ears (about once a week). She's 11 weeks old. I didn't do this with my last dog (a lab) and I'm wondering if it is really necessary. Do you do it?


If the dog swims a lot, it's a must. I'm sure some dogs are a lot less prone to ear infections, but our guys get low grade irritation and gunk if they're not cleaned at least once a month during swimming season. We do it once a week just to be safe, since cleaning after there's gunk is a lot less helpful than cleaning before the gunk gets going. The problem with ear infections is that once the dog gets a nasty one, he can be more prone to them in the future, so prophylactic ear care reduces the risk of more serious, lifelong problems.

Even if the dog doesn't swim a lot, regular ear cleaning is important.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

sammydog said:


> I would recommend a vet visit. It is likely to be an ear infection if you have recently been in the water. But there can also be something in his ear. My Golden Barley just had a foxtail removed out of his ear last week...
> 
> Also it is a good idea to always clean the ears after they go swimming!
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


 
Taking Kody to the Vet at 1:45...will let you all know what she says.
Thanks so much to everyone!! I know I can always count on you!:wavey:


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Due to golden's floppy ears, yeast infections are common - which I'm guessing yours might have. Whether or not your golden spends a lot of time in the water, taking good care of your dogs ears is very important. My vet said cottonballs would work but next time we go, I'm going to buy the ear cleaner.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the ear cleaner after each bath.... every 7- 10 days. Also, you don't want them shaking alot as it could cause a hematoma which is no fun to deal with and oftentimes requires surgery. I'd take her in to make sure she isn't starting an infection and then get on a regular cleaning routine.


----------



## charspets (Jun 4, 2009)

If you determine that it is water in the ears, then a few drops of rubbing alcohol works great. Actually, that is exactly what is in that little bottle that they sell for swimmer's ear for people. 

"Bites" can be from what we get around here...called "chiggers". They are mites and they burrow under the skin and itch like crazy. They effect kids and dogs, or whoever gets in high weeds. They basically run their course or when scratched open they stop itching (but make sure to put antibiotic cream on them because they can infect).

Or yeast, which can be a real issue with any dog with floppy, furry ears...this can become a chronic problem. But, because it's actually coming from within the dog, cleaning the ears will help the symptom but not the problem. Yeast can be a result of a high carbohydrate diet. Carbohydrates turn to sugar in a dog's body and that feeds yeast. So, making sure your dog is on a quality, meat based food or diet can help with the yeast. And, that usually makes cleaning the ears all the time unnecessary. 

So, it looks like finding out what is causing the problem is the first thing, then treating accordingly.

Water in a Golden's ears...Never heard of it!!!!! LOL!


----------

